
Time Cube - shry4ns
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_Cube
======
jaytaylor
Took me a minute to decipher.

If I understand correctly, the theory is basically that the Earth consists of
approximately 4 quadrants, all experiencing a different part of the day at the
same time. So each day on the Earth is really 4 days.

Then somehow points of light from the sun are added up to arrive at a sum of
96 hours in each day. This doesn't make sense to me.

I rate Time Cube as: insane. I also love it, in a way. The spectrum of
humanity and the ideas contained therein is colorful and vast. Remains to be
seen what difference it will all make in the end.

~~~
freck
My favorite thing thing about it is the site design. It is the canonical
"insane rant" design style.

